# Propane prices way down...



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

For those on pre-buy programs keep a lookout for your new contract offers, we just got our pricing for next year...lock in at $1.55 a gal!
If you own the tank it's $1.39. 
Even the refills on 20# tanks are $10 or less...
Down from $1.80 last year and $15 refills.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I just did a 20lb refill at my local U Haul for $15.00. They must have ripped me. :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gas at the pump just jumped again.

$2.79 in Howard City It was down to $2.47 from the pre holiday jump to $2.69. It keeps advancing another dime with each spike.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> I just did a 20lb refill at my local U Haul for $15.00. They must have ripped me. :lol:


TSC around here is charging $1.79/gallon, I filled 6 tanks for $41 bucks the other day. Local hardware store is $21 per tank.. kinda easy to figure where to go.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

We got a lock in price of $1.59 for a keep full program at our cottage.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

GuppyII said:


> TSC around here is charging $1.79/gallon, I filled 6 tanks for $41 bucks the other day. Local hardware store is $21 per tank.. kinda easy to figure where to go.


I have 2 TSC's within 10 minutes of me. Unfortunately, neither fill tanks. Only other place I know is Wesco and they are more expensive then U Haul.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like it's about time for me to call for my once yearly tank fill. I also burn a lot of wood.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I called Fick&Son out of Grayling today. I rent a tank from them. They said $1.79 and it won't go any higher until Fall. They said to call back in a month as it may go lower, but won't go up for a couple months.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My dealer is Fischer in Wellston/Mesick.
They deliver to quite a few outlying areas.
Min fill 150 gal.
Once pre-buy is funded, keep filled price is good through April next year.
It's credited lower if market goes lower but locked in, can't go higher.

RE: Refilling tanks, caution, read the small print at places like Kmart that *trade* tanks.
For your $20+, Most times it's only 16-18 lbs full, not 20.


----------



## Alaby (Aug 22, 2013)

Parker's Propane, Flint/Fenton was $1.29 yesterday, I paid $1.89 all winter!!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> TSC around here is charging $1.79/gallon, I filled 6 tanks for $41 bucks the other day. Local hardware store is $21 per tank.. kinda easy to figure where to go.


$1.99 at the tsc on bay city. 4.3 gallons they put in. $8.56
One of my tanks was outof date tho. They are pretty strict on the rules so I couldn't get that one filled. Gonna have to exchange it I guess


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I locked in at $1.52 I think it was, for next winter in TC area.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw a sign at our local gas supplier: 14$ for a 20# tank refill..


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Our supplier is offering $1.19/gal until Sept. 1st, and then $1.29 pre-buy for season.


----------



## jarhead1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Just got it for $1.05 a gal . Best I've seen or heard of.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

jarhead1 said:


> Just got it for $1.05 a gal . Best I've seen or heard of.


Where? For a 500gallon fill?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I just called my supplier (Avery) and they're offering 1.39 right now. They won't be offering pre-buy until later this month. Never paid more than 1.74 gal with them even when the crunch was on a couple of years ago on the keep fill program.


----------



## jarhead1 (Sep 29, 2006)

2508speed said:


> Where? For a 500gallon fill?


Naser out of Powers MI . I have a 125 gallon tank at my cabin .


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Updating this thread:

Just got a call from my supplier Ferrell Gas today and they are offering $1.399 for a keep filled price.

Is that the market price for TC area right now?? Anybody materially better in this area right now??


----------



## Tron (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got mine filled this week in Lake County. I paid $1.549, but it's their tank. I think it's $1.399 if you have your own tank.


----------

